# Durch php ausgegebenen html-Text richtig einrücken



## -André- (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe ein php-Script, dass mit Listen in html ausgibt. Mit "\n" kann ich ja sehr gut steuern, das die einzelnen Elemente untereinander angeordnet werden. Also z.B. so: 
	
	
	



```
<dl>
<dt>
</dt>...<dd>
</dd>...</dl>
```
statt 
	
	
	



```
<dl><dt>...</dt><dd>...</dd></dl>
```
Gibt es einen befehl in PHP, mit dem ich steuern kann, wie weit der html-Text eingerückt ist?

Gruß

-André-


----------



## Gumbo (25. Januar 2008)

Es gibt die Tidy-Funktionen als zusätzliche Erweiterung.


----------



## Flex (25. Januar 2008)

Ansonsten gibt es noch:
\t Tabulator

Und noch einige mehr, siehe auch auf Wikipedia: Escape Sequenzen


----------



## forsterm (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
vielleicht hilft dir ja die formathtml() - Funtion von Dennis Wronka weiter.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## -André- (28. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank, für Eure Antworten,
ich habe keine Benachrichtigung bekommen, deshalb antworte ich erst heute.

Gruß

-André-


----------

